# uh.. Hello everyone.



## hongdoll1019 (Mar 10, 2007)

I'm Yun, from Korea. Became 19 in this coming octover.
Korean, but not really KMA practitioner.

I was been in Michigan for 10 months, and guess what.
The guy who took me as a host family was a martial artist!
(Guro Buzz, in Kuntaw, you can find him here on MT)
There I learned various FMAs and became one of the greatest fans.
I don't mind about any opinions you can ever imagine, so feel free to ask.

Well, since I'm Korean, I can help anyone who wonders about Korea,
Korean thing, and I'm more than welcome to help you out if you are in Korea already.

thanks and later


----------



## bluemtn (Mar 10, 2007)

Welcome and happy posting!


----------



## MJS (Mar 10, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk! 

Mike


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 10, 2007)

Welcome to MT


----------



## Drac (Mar 10, 2007)

Greetings and Welcome to MT...


----------



## Tames D (Mar 10, 2007)

Welcome.


----------



## 14 Kempo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hello Yun, welcome to MT!


----------



## IcemanSK (Mar 11, 2007)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## cubankenpo (Mar 11, 2007)

hello and welcome
nice poster 
joe


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Mar 11, 2007)

hongdoll1019 said:


> I'm Yun, from Korea
> .
> .
> .
> ...



Hey there welcome aboard to MartialTalk. So, since you're native Korean I have to ask the obvious question, in addition to FMAs have you ever practiced the Korean arts, say Tang Soo Do or my favorite, Taekwondo? I think I know the answer. 

Anyway, happy posting... :asian:


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 11, 2007)

welcome and happy posting


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 11, 2007)

Welcome Yun, I remember you well from the seminar in Alma!


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Mar 11, 2007)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## theletch1 (Mar 11, 2007)

First off, Welcome to MT!  Secondly, welcome to America.  I hope that you enjoy your time both in the country and on MT.


----------



## kidswarrior (Mar 11, 2007)

Welcome to MartialTalk! And welcome to the martial arts.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Mar 11, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## Kacey (Mar 11, 2007)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## hongdoll1019 (Mar 12, 2007)

cali_tkdbruin said:


> Hey there welcome aboard to MartialTalk. So, since you're native Korean I have to ask the obvious question, in addition to FMAs have you ever practiced the Korean arts, say Tang Soo Do or my favorite, Taekwondo? I think I know the answer.
> 
> Anyway, happy posting... :asian:


 

well actually Hapkido it is. I was first degree black belt in HKD.


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Mar 14, 2007)

Welcome to MT

B


----------



## K' Evans (Mar 14, 2007)

Welcome to MT. Happy posting!


----------



## Zida'sukara (Mar 15, 2007)

Welcome!!


----------

